# Sophie's New Bed



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Can you tell she's a diva? LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is too cute!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is hilarious. It's obvious who rules the roost ! So cute !!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, they are TRULY treated like royalty at your house!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*AWESOME! Where did you get it (if you don't mind sharing).*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so adorable! I would buy it if I thought one of them would use it!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha...so adorable! Yes, you can tell she is a Diva!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How cute - can you show up a picture of the inside?? 
She isnt a Diva - she is a Princess with her own castle!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW..!! In all of my Googlings, I've never run across that one!ound:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

:biggrin1: Thanks!!!



imamurph said:


> WOW..!! In all of my Googlings, I've never run across that one!ound:


Its not out there YET thats why  Ahh an avid Googler! My dad used make fun of me for Googling so much now he asks me to Google such and such!



Lilly's mom said:


> *AWESOME! Where did you get it (if you don't mind sharing).*


I actually made it, well my dad constructed it but it was my idea! This is my dream come true..Since, I was 13 years old I've been dreaming about making it and now its finally reality after 12 years of dreaming about it (It = designing dog beds). My inspiration came through my dad's company as they have dealt with the theming industry and creating faux environments. Heres a link that will give you a better idea than me explaining it:
http://www.replicationsunlimited.com/

This is my baby! The first prototype finished. We will probably start manufacturing them late winter/early spring. I have two Egyptian dog beds in the works and I am starting to compile more ideas to start producing. I'm so excited! I'm hoping to bounce ideas of you fellow obsessed dog people :whoo:



Laurief said:


> How cute - can you show up a picture of the inside??
> She isnt a Diva - she is a Princess with her own castle!!


Spoiled Princess, I say! (She MUST have freshly clean water or she won't drink it or sometimes it has to have ice cubes before she EVEN considers looking at it!)I don't have any aerials but I'll take some soon. But the attached picture will get ya a lil bit better view without the blanket.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I LOVE THAT!!! Such a cutie in her castle. Where did you find it?? Was it custom made?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You are so talented!!! IT'S GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

This is what it looks like without any dogs in it! Thinking about having a bed & blanket set made to go with it. All our dogs seem to like to nesting in the blanket I had in there.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I love it! My husband and I were raised in families who thought an old blanket was enough for a dog.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

deejay said:


> I love it! My husband and I were raised in families who thought an old blanket was enough for a dog.


Yeah its amazing how the dog/pet industry has come along in the past 12-13 years (about when we got our first Havs).


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*great adorable idea!*

I think you will do well! Are you making a Cuban Castle too?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks! Actually, I was thinking of a Pirate ship with a Havanese flag. (Debating whether or not I'll incorporate skulls into the flag.) I think its fitting to Havanese History


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Yeah its amazing how the dog/pet industry has come along in the past 12-13 years (about when we got our first Havs).


Lucky for all of us!


----------

